# Accidentally massacred my roach colony.



## takktix (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok so im fairly new at keeping roaches as feeders (for my frogs), Im currently keeping Turkistan roaches and have/had about 200, I have read in many different threads here that a good way to grab them is to chuck them in the freezer for a couple of minutes as it slows them down and will gradually come back to life when the heat returns, Well i put my colony in for atleast 5 minutes like usual and after left them in the bathroom(warmest room in house) to warm up now half of them are dead/playing dead and i dont know what may have caused this or how i can ressurect them:notworthy:, Any insight from you guys?, Thanks.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Speak to a preist... Hmmm

a wizard??

I think you have just frozen the poor buggers :lol2: 

I would think putting them in a fridge, rarther than a freezer would be better.. then again there cockroaches.. there suppose to be the only animal that could survive a atom bom and a ice age...

:whistling2:


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Should have put them in the fridge for a few minutes, _not_ the freezer.
I dont think they will survive by the sounds of things.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

"i dont know what may have caused this"

Oh dear :rotfl:
They are fine in the freezer, but only need 30-90 seconds in there :lol2:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

:-o PMSL......poor you hope you have enough of you colony left to start over lol


----------



## Optikal (Feb 4, 2009)

I did the same with 3 boxes of locusts the other week put them in the freezer.. meaning to leave them in for a minute or so, sat down to bring up a page on RFUK and left them in the freezer for 90 minutes!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Optikal said:


> I did the same with 3 boxes of locusts the other week put them in the freezer.. meaning to leave them in for a minute or so, sat down to bring up a page on RFUK and left them in the freezer for 90 minutes!


ah yes, locsticles, very nice and extra crunchy.:lol2:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

why cool the whole colony just grab a few into a container and cool those. if they way to fast get dubia they much slower and just feed off the nymphs


----------



## iXXo (Mar 8, 2009)

Reptilover said:


> Speak to a preist... Hmmm
> 
> a wizard??
> 
> ...


Roaches would be one of the first to go after an a bomb......who comes up with this stuff? same with an ice age


----------



## sandfish2 (Nov 3, 2008)

*lobster roaches x25 £6.00*

lobster roaches x25 £6.00 +2.00 first class or £5.00 next day:welcome:sandfish2


----------



## VoodooViper (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry the title of this thread just made me laugh my ass off.....no idea why...sorry for your loss lol


----------



## Xx_JoJo_xX (Feb 18, 2008)

Lol, sorry I cant help u bring them back to life but if it makes u feel any better I also massacred my roaches accidently!
I was keeping my dubias on porridge oats and giving them bug gel to drink, when a friend of mine came round one day I told them how I wasnt having much luck with them breeding n one thing they suggested that I misted the sides so that they had something extra to drink from.. so I did that and left them as usual..

DOH! :blush:

What we didnt think of was porridge oats + misting, ie water = PORRIDGE!
The poor buggers all got stuck in the stodgy mix and died.. death by porridge! :bash:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Xx_JoJo_xX said:


> What we didnt think of was porridge oats + misting, ie water = PORRIDGE!
> The poor buggers all got stuck in the stodgy mix and died.. death by porridge! :bash:


I'm horrible. I actually lol'd at the mental image of cockroach porridge :blush:


----------



## iXXo (Mar 8, 2009)

Xx_JoJo_xX said:


> What we didnt think of was porridge oats + misting, ie water = PORRIDGE!
> The poor buggers all got stuck in the stodgy mix and died.. death by porridge! :bash:



That`s gotta win some kind of award. 

Best roach death ever


----------

